# Advice? Hemangiosarcome - spleenectomy?



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My older golden retriever cross may have hemangiosarcoma. I had an abdominal ultrasound performed on Nov. 12 due to elevated liver enzymes. Turns out the original blood test was wrong (no reading) and Copper's liver is fine. There were two "suspect" areas on his spleen and the internalist(?) recommended he be rechecked in 6-8 weeks. He had a repeat ultrasound Wednesday. The larger area has grown from 1.4 cm to 1.6 in the 7 weeks since his first ultrasound - the smaller one has not grown. the specialist now suspects hemangiosarcoma. I can afford the spleenectomy is I spend all of my emergence fund, but I could not afford chemo too. We will not know for sure what it is until we remove the spleen. The vet was off today so will call me Monday. I know I will barely be able to speak to her for crying. *Has anybody elected for the spleenectomy without chemo and had good results?* We have caught this fairly early since we were looking for a different problem and just happened on these tumors. I don't know how old he is since he is a pound rescue, but he is healthy otherwise and in his usual exuberant "I love everyone" spirit.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that you and your pup are facing such serious decisions. I have no experience with splenectomies, but I do know that dogs can live quite well without a spleen. If the cancer has spread, chemo would most likely be the best treatment. But you won't know that without surgery to examine the spleen and the lymph nodes. I would see what your vet recommends, and you can always seek an opinion from a vet at a vet school if there is one in your area. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry that your doggie has this diagnosis. Where do you live? If you live anywhere close to a university or college veterinary medical teaching hospital I recommend seeing an oncology specialist. It might be that a clinical trial of chemo is available and either free or very low cost. Also, the specialists may be able to recommend different approaches.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your Copper. I love his name. I lost my Raleigh to hemangiosarcoma. He was an elderly guy and had lost a shocking amount of weight very fast but otherwise was playful even on his last morning; the ultrasound showed his spleen was about to burst. I let him go peacefully without surgery. Unless medicine has really progressed, hemangiosarcoma isnt held at bay very long or well by chemo, so please don't feel badly about the financial piece. Maybe Copper's tumors will be benign(hope so!) or have really clear margins. But I am pretty sure that hemangiosarcoma is a cancer of the blood vessel's lining rather than primary to the spleen itself. It's such an enemy of our beloved goldens, and all too common in them. It is terribly heart-wrenching and sorrowful to think of you barely able to speask to the vet through your tears, and I have been there a few times. Best wishes for Copper and I am so sorry. Hopefully, good news comes after the surgery!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My 11 year old golden had a spleenectomy 2-1/2 years ago due to suspected hemangiosarcoma.
We also had gone for an ultrasound due to a moderately elevated ALT enzyme. His liver was fine, but they found a mass in his spleen. They told me that with all breeds except goldens and german shepherds they would take a wait and see attitude, but in those 2 breeds they don't wait because hemangio is so common.
He had it done at a veterinary specialty center. They told me that, as long as the chest x-rays and blood work are clear, it's worth doing it. They also told me that they do NOT recommend (at their facility) chemo for hemangiosarcoma because the chemo will only buy them a few weeks of time at best. 
His splenic mass turned out to be totally benign.
He's lived for 2-1/2 years now with no spleen and no apparent ill effects, except for a bout with demodex mange that may or may not be related to having no spleen (which is where the anti-parasitic T cells are largely produced).
The surgery itself wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. It took about 3 hours, they also biopsied his liver and many parts of his digestive tract looking for the cause of the elevated ALT, which turned out to be asymptomatic autoimmune inflammatory bowel disease. He stayed for 24 hours in ICU, and then the attending vet told me, "look, you have an 80 pound golden that won't eat, won't drink, and can't get up without help. BUT he'd be much happier at home. It's up to you if you want to take him or leave him here another day or two".
I opted to take him home. They assured me I was not putting him at any risk by doing so. I took his temp. a few times that night, but by morning he was pretty much back to normal other than being in what I thought was "minor" pain (easy for me to say, I know). They controlled his pain real well with a pain patch and then some oral meds. after that. I'd say within about 3 weeks he was 100% normal, jumping and running like it never happened.
If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

thanks for the messages. 
hotel4dogs - i can't pm yet since I haven't posted enough. I think that as long as the pre-op tests are good I will schedule the spleenectomy and hope for the best. The original liver enzyme scare was due to an inaccurate blood test. His test with the specialist showed normal across the board so I think he is in good health at this time - except for the horrible tumors.
I am planning a good weekend so hopefully no rain here(upstate SC) on Sunday so we can go on a long horseback ride and plunder around in the woods. Our all time favorite thing to do!
I'll let you know what the vet says and what I decide on Monday.
ljilly28 - hemangiosarcoma is a cancer of the blood vessel linings I believe. I'm just hoping the spleenectomy will give us some more good time. Copper is the color of a copper penny and I was reading a book on goldens when I got him. One of the early sires (is that the correct term? I'm more accustomed to horse terminology) was named Copper.
ggdenny/jackson's mom - there is a vet teaching hospital near me I believe. I know there is a one for equines - I'll have to check and see if they take canines.
I know we've had 4 years and 3 months(tomorrow) together, but it is never enough. Copper is older, I've just had him for that long. When the pound called me and said they were going to put him down that day if he didn't get a home well..... he moved in. he has pulled some really crazy stunts, but he is the light of my life.
Enough! I'm going home and have a good weekend. I hope you all do too.
:wave:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> They also told me that they do NOT recommend (at their facility) chemo for hemangiosarcoma because the chemo will only buy them a few weeks of time at best.


This is exactly what we were told when facing a spleenectomy with our 13.6 yo golden. They planned on opening him up, taking the spleen and giving us a few more months together. Unfortunately when they opened him up for surgery it was clear that his hemangiosarcoma was so far advanced we were talking days, not even a week. They called us from the operating table to urge us to let him go and not wake him up from the surgery. As hard as that decision was, it was the right thing to do so he wouldn't suffer any more. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He is such a handsome boy with personality shining through the photo.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That was my choice, too, and looking back it was the right decision. BTW, 1.6 cm isn't very big. I think that's about the size the mass was in my boy's spleen. As I said, it turned out to be totally benign.
They told me, as long as the chest x-rays are clear, it's worth a shot. If the chest x-rays show any signs of metastases, then you are best off leaving it alone.
Be sure to let us know how it goes on Monday!




coppers-mom said:


> thanks for the messages.
> hotel4dogs - i can't pm yet since I haven't posted enough. I think that as long as the pre-op tests are good I will schedule the spleenectomy and hope for the best. The original liver enzyme scare was due to an inaccurate blood test. His test with the specialist showed normal across the board so I think he is in good health at this time - except for the horrible tumors.
> I am planning a good weekend so hopefully no rain here(upstate SC) on Sunday so we can go on a long horseback ride and plunder around in the woods. Our all time favorite thing to do!
> I'll let you know what the vet says and what I decide on Monday.
> :wave:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It was too cold for a ride this weekend, so we had to settle for a movie and couch cuddle. copper quite enjoyed it though - so did I!
No call from the vet yet. She was running a culture on his urine to make sure his bladder infection was cleared up. I sure hope so. He doesn't mind that they "obtain" the urine with a needle, but I sure do cringe. Copper thinks Vets are wonderful regardless of what they do!
Keep him in your prayers please!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Copper and you will definitely stay in my prayers. Hope you get good news today..... we'll be waiting for any updates. He is so handsome. Our Penny is the color of a copper penny. I'm sure if she had been a boy, we would have named her Copper too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*What a beautiful boy he is. There is something about them when they get those sugar coated faces" that tugs at the old heart.*

*We also have a golde mix we adopted. Honey had been one hour from being gassed at the county pound. We gother Dec. 7, 2002 and she was "right at a year old". so we made Dec. 7 her "official" 1st birthday as well as her Gotcha Day. A month after we got her, we found she had heart worms and had to put her thru that harsh treatment. But today, 6 years later she is in pefect health.*

*At the time we adopted her, we did have 3 full gldens. However, the folloowng year we lost Huter just after his 4th birtday to AIHA and liver damage caused by ProHeartr6 heartworm prevention injection. Then lost Buck at 12 ys. 3 mons. to heart attack on May 15, 2007. And then lost KayCee to cancer this past May 25. Her's was a gastrointestinal stromal tumor that apparently started on her appendix and totally engulfed it and circled where her large and small intestines join. Just 6 months earlier she had had an ulta sound done of her entire abdoman to check on her malformed---but perfectly working--kidney. There was no tumor then. In just 6 monmths se developed that softball tumor. Even tho she slept on her back next to me and I rubbed her tummy, I never flet anything strange, but my vet felt it--she was standing tho--when I took her in because she threw up and had a fever and I thought she had a virus she had had once before.*

*He did he surgery that night after hours and I knew the news was bad. In his 20 years he had never seen a tumor in that spot and said it was the worse possible place because of a network of blood vessels there. He had not know exqctly what it was conncted to til he opened her and then saw how a bad senerio it was. Normal gastric tumor surgery takes 30 to 45 minutes---this took him 1 1/2 hours. I had told him that if he opened her and it was hopeless, let her go then. I knew if there as a little hope he would try, if not, he would let hero.l*

*He said he had actually thought she would not make it thru the surgery, but she did. However, just about 48 hours later she died in thehospital as I held her, telling her I loved her. When the histopath report came back, it was named that type tumor and rickey said in 20 years he had never removed one from a dog. I researched it and it is even rare in humans, only 1 to 3% of al gastric tumors are that kind. Leave it t my little girl to have a type tumor my vet had never seen and in a place he had never seen a tumor before--in 20 years. My KayCee was different. I miss my little couch buddy so much.*

*I am thinkng of youand your most handsome "old man" and hoping for good news. I will post a picture of adopted golden mix, named Honey because she looked like she was made of spun honey----my hubby thought.*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Update:
copper's vet just called. I told her I could do the spleenectomy, but that would take all of my funds ($1800). She said I could check with my regular vet and see if he would do it cheaper "since money is a concern". Well, it is quite a bit of money so I feel a little resentful about that comment, but....
We can do an ultrasound on copper's heart to make sure he doesn't have tumors on his heart. Seems like Hemangiosarcoma quite often appears in the heart tissue as well. Of course, if he has heart tumors then we would just have to make the most of our remaining time and forget about the spleenectomy. I would probably have the specialist do the spleenectomy since they have more knowledge and better equipment than my regular vet.
The other option is to just schedule the spleenectomy without checking further and hope for the best.
What are your ideas?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This topic is very dear to me because I went thru it. I'm sorry I didn't see your post until just now or I would have replied sooner.
Money is a concern for a lot of us. It's a fact of life. It's a concern for me, too. I will spend whatever I can, whatever it takes, to do what I can for my dogs. But the thing is, don't spend the money if it won't do any good, or, worse yet, will make the situation worse.
Yes, check with your regular vet about the price if you have a good feeling about your vet and you trust him/her. A spleenectomy can easily be done by a regular vet, it doesn't have to be done by a board certified surgeon. The price difference might be half. We had it done at the specialty center with my dog; it cost $3000 when all was said and done. That included the ultrasound, blood work, chest xrays, etc. My vet could have done it, but the dog was already AT the specialty center and we had other things we wanted to do surgically (the intestinal biopsies) that my vet didn't feel qualified to do. I've actually watched my vet do a spleenectomy on another dog. He did a great job. The only thing is, if your vet does it, you might have to transport the dog to a 24 hour care facility afterwards (my vet requires that) for overnight care if your vet doesn't have 24 hour care, which mine does not. Something to be aware of and ask about if you have your own vet do it.
I'd also ask if chest x-rays are cheaper than a heart ultrasound, and if they think they would be sufficient. The place that did my dog felt that they were. They did heart/lung x-rays and said he was clear. When they opened him up, he was in fact clear. 
If I were in your position, I would ABSOLUTELY do the heart/lung check. I wouldn't even think twice about it. It's the decision maker. If they're clear, you go ahead. If they're not, you do the dog no favor at all by opening him up. 
As far as what happens when they get him open, you face a very tough decision if they find cancer. I hate to even approach this thought, but you need to have it in mind. Do you revive him, or let him go on the table? 
Most people let the dog go on the table, but in your dog's case, you said he feels fine and appears healthy. (whereas, in most cases, the dog is very sick and that's why they brought him in to the vet in the first place). I had given this a lot of thought while waiting for the surgery (only a few hours, I was lucky) and decided that since my dog FELT fine I'd just have them close him up, and I'd take him home to live his days out with me. Luckily, I never had to make the choice.
But FWIW, my dog came thru the surgery and the recovery very, very well. His pain was well controlled, he was happy and eating well just a couple days later. So what I'm trying to say is, if they do find cancer, don't just automatically have them put him down on the table. Give it some serious thought, preferably now while you're not dealing with the emotions of the situation. 
I very strongly advise you to have the heart/lung check done.
Let us know how it comes out. You are constantly in my thoughts. Been there, know how awful it is.
Barb





coppers-mom said:


> Update:
> copper's vet just called. I told her I could do the spleenectomy, but that would take all of my funds ($1800). She said I could check with my regular vet and see if he would do it cheaper "since money is a concern". Well, it is quite a bit of money so I feel a little resentful about that comment, but....
> We can do an ultrasound on copper's heart to make sure he doesn't have tumors on his heart. Seems like Hemangiosarcoma quite often appears in the heart tissue as well. Of course, if he has heart tumors then we would just have to make the most of our remaining time and forget about the spleenectomy. I would probably have the specialist do the spleenectomy since they have more knowledge and better equipment than my regular vet.
> The other option is to just schedule the spleenectomy without checking further and hope for the best.
> What are your ideas?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Copper and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with hotel4dogs. The x-ray or ultrasound of the heart should give an indication of whether the cancer has invaded the heart. If it has, I wouldn't pursue the splenectomy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Barb,
thanks for your note. I don't believe my vet brought the heart ultrasound up - I think I did (senile and upset so I forget). she did not mention X-ray as an alternative. It costs $300, but would be the determining factor about having the spleen removed.
I have some reservations regarding my vet so I don't think I would choose him to do the spleenectomy. He also does not have anyone there 24/7 though and that is a really big drawback. this would be the most serious surgery we've ever had and I think I would want someone with Copper 24/7 this time. I also wouldn't want to transport him that soon after surgery, so I guess I'll plan on using the specialist.
I'll call tomorrow and see when we can have the heart ultrasound. I'll let you know as soon as I do.
I don't remember if I mentioned how this all came about. Copper was scheduled for shoulder surgery on Nov. 10th. His pre-op blood test showed elevated liver enzymes and the surgery was cancelled and my vet did X-rays to see if he could see what was wrong. The X-rays seemed to show a liver mass so we were sent to the specialist. On Nov. 12 an abdominal ultrasound showed no problem with the liver, but did reveal some "cystic" areas on his spleen. A blood panel test ran that same day came back normal across the board for the liver enzymes as well. The original blood test, equipment or procedure was wrong. Okay - the point of all that is to show that copper seems to be feeling quite fine and has no clinical symptoms at this time. So I think/hope/pray that if his heart is clear of tumors, he should be able to hold up to surgery quite well. I think I cam trying to reassure myself not you!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Barb gave great, first hand advice. My thoughts are with you, I know how hard this is.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I totally agree with Barb. It is always best to know your options and what you are up against. 

Check with the office manager at the Specialty Hospital to see what types of payment or credit options are available to you, the doctors don't always know. I would imagine being a specialty hospital they see critical patients all the time whose treatments are very expensive. I recall seeing at my vet a brochure for a company that issues a credit line to cover pet medical expenses. 

Good Luck and keeping fingers and paws crossed everything works out.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have dealt with this 2 times. Our Jake had an ultra sound after x rays showed a mass on his spleen. We then had his spleen out and the mass was benign. He lived almost 3 years after that with no side affects. Then our Petey was rushed to the vet in the middle of the night after he collapsed. He had a tumor on his spleen that ruptured and it was hemangiosarcoma. We were with our vet when he operated and he saw no other tumors so we had him complete the surgery. However he was only with us for another 2 weeks. I would take the spleen out but if you find out he has any other tumors I would enjoy him as long as you can . Please keep us posted. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the messages. I'll let you know when the heart ultrasound is scheduled and then the results.
I did not realize how serious this was when the vet first mentioned that Copper might have it. That was Nov. 12th! She even told me last Wednesday that we could wait and do another ultrasound of his spleen in 6 weeks to see if it continues to grow. Seems like this is a crash emergency not a let's wait and see issue. Anyway, I can be emotional enough for both of us! pass a tissue or maybe a whole box is my motto.
thanks for the company and advice. I'll check in tomorrow and let you know when we are having the ultrasound.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

In my golden's case one morning he just didn't want to move or eat and that's when we got to our vet in minutes (we live less than a mile away) and had chest, lung and abdominal x-rays. Large and numerous small tumors were seen all over the x-rays and the vet said I needed to prepare for a cancer diagnosis. There were masses everywhere. It took a week to get an ultrasound due to a major holiday, and the ultrasound showed masses as well, including in the lungs. During this time he rallied, went for slow walks like normal, ate well, but was still a little more lethargic than normal. We called our acupuncture vet for an emergency house call for acupuncture to make him more comfortable. The surgeon recommended a spleenectomy with an examination of his insides. We told the surgeon in advance we wanted no sugar coating and wanted his honest assessment if he found cancer. Deep down we knew what we were dealing with given his advanced age of 13 1/2. He assured us he would be upfront with us. On the morning we took him for the surgery he was barking in the back of the SUV (his favorite thing to do while in the car). He was frisky, walked well and was a happy happy boy. He visited with a cat in the waiting area and that made him very happy. When the dreaded call came our surgeon told us it was so far advanced they could not do anything and he was not sure he would last the night. He told us they recommended not waking him up and we reluctantly agreed. 
I suspect if you have the surgery your surgeon will help you make a decision if needed. 
In the meantime, enjoy your time with your boy! Make the most of every day. Talk to him, let him know he's loved and special. Do favorite things, make wonderful memories. Take photos, let him have special treats. Make him as comfortable as you possibly can. Spoil him rotten!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, since you said you have some reservations about your vet, I will say so do I. It's not a good sign that they did xrays right away to "see what was wrong" with the liver enzyme. Normally, even with a very elevated set of enzymes, if the dog is acting normally you wait and re-draw the blood anywhere from 3 days to 3 weeks later depending on the original level of the enyzme(s) and which one(s) were elevated. If it continues to be elevated, you assess which direction it's headed, or if it's stable, and then decide whether to re-draw in another 3 weeks, or head off for an ultrasound at that time. 
If the ALT is the elevated enyzme, they typically do not suggest an ultrasound until it's at least 4-5 times the normal value. It can roam around quite a bit, and even more than twice the normal value is considered insignificant unless it is trending upward, or remains that way over long periods of time.
A whole lot of things can temporarily raise the liver enzyme, such as antibiotics (notorious for doing it), pain killers, even eating stuff in the yard that they shouldn't have eaten. That's why it's typically re-drawn before further tests are suggested if the dog isn't showing clinical symptoms.
So trust your instincts, and go with the specialists. I agree, transporting the dog is a huge issue and yes, they should have 24 hour care after the surgery.
I brought my dog home 24 hours later. In my case, it was the right decision. Probably saved me about $300, too, but that wasn't the issue; it was what made the dog happy and comfortable.
I'll be checking in tomorrow to see when you got the ultrasound (or xray) scheduled. I'll be praying that it looks clean.
Barb






coppers-mom said:


> Barb,
> thanks for your note. I don't believe my vet brought the heart ultrasound up - I think I did (senile and upset so I forget). she did not mention X-ray as an alternative. It costs $300, but would be the determining factor about having the spleen removed.
> I have some reservations regarding my vet so I don't think I would choose him to do the spleenectomy. He also does not have anyone there 24/7 though and that is a really big drawback. this would be the most serious surgery we've ever had and I think I would want someone with Copper 24/7 this time. I also wouldn't want to transport him that soon after surgery, so I guess I'll plan on using the specialist.
> I'll call tomorrow and see when we can have the heart ultrasound. I'll let you know as soon as I do.
> I don't remember if I mentioned how this all came about. Copper was scheduled for shoulder surgery on Nov. 10th. His pre-op blood test showed elevated liver enzymes and the surgery was cancelled and my vet did X-rays to see if he could see what was wrong. The X-rays seemed to show a liver mass so we were sent to the specialist. On Nov. 12 an abdominal ultrasound showed no problem with the liver, but did reveal some "cystic" areas on his spleen. A blood panel test ran that same day came back normal across the board for the liver enzymes as well. The original blood test, equipment or procedure was wrong. Okay - the point of all that is to show that copper seems to be feeling quite fine and has no clinical symptoms at this time. So I think/hope/pray that if his heart is clear of tumors, he should be able to hold up to surgery quite well. I think I cam trying to reassure myself not you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

SPLENIC MASSES IN DOGS​Overview
Dogs may develop masses in their spleens. These masses can be benign or malignant, but because they are blood-filled, life-threatening bleeding can occur if they rupture. Surgical removal is usually recommended to find out the exact cause of the mass and to prevent or stop bleeding.
Causes
Most splenic nodules are benign hyperplastic lymphoid nodules and/or hematomas. Some nodules are malignant tumors. Half of the tumors in the spleen are hemangiosarcomas, which are blood-filled malignant tumors of the spleen that rapidly spread to other organs. The rest are a variety of tumor types, with varying degrees of malignancy.
Incidence and Prevalence
Splenic lesions (masses and other diseases) represented 1.3% of the specimens submitted to a large pathologic laboratory over a 50 month period. In a study of 500 dog spleens submitted for examination, 50% had cancer, while 50% had diseases other than cancer. Half of the dogs with cancer had hemangiosarcoma, while half had other tumors. Thus the odds that the cancer is hemangisarcomic are 50:50 and the odds that a splenic mass in a dog is hemangisarcomic are roughly 1:4. However, if the dog has splenic rupture and life-threatening abdominal hemorrhage, the chances that the dog has hemangiosarcoma increase, with approximately 70% having hemangiosarcoma.

taken from the American College of Veterinary Surgeons website.http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/He...fm?ID=2870&blnShowBack=True&idContentType=939
Barb


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

One of my old girls, who I placed with a friend's Dad (THE best situation for both...) had a splenectomy. She lived 4 more years, and thrived.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper is scheduled for a heart ultrasound on Thursday morning and as long as that is clear we will schedule the spleenectomy. I am wanting to wait a couple of weeks (just 2 - not more I tell myself) for the spleenectomy so we can have some good time together- go hiking and maybe a horseback ride if it warms up. Since he is still in good health and the growths are small and the specialist was willing to wait 6 weeks and recheck the spleen.....
Do you think taking a couple of weeks to play is a bad idea? Maybe I am delaying because I am afraid both of the surgery and the prognosis......
Copper has had surgery before and had no problem with the anesthesia or any post-op problems except for being an escape artist. I have to remember to warn them about that! He just wants to be whereever the people are, but he has sure destroyed kennels at my current vets.:doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I was looking for one earlier to see how you and copper were doing.
I don't see why you couldn't wait a couple of weeks. Honestly, that's a very small tumor and it grew very slowly, which means your prognosis is probably better than if it were larger and/or growing quickly. Since the specialist was willing to wait 6 more weeks and do another check, I can't imagine why waiting 2 weeks would be a problem.
That said...if the answer is that it's cancerous, how will you feel about having waited? A question only you can answer. Also, will you be in panic mode the entire 2 weeks? Or will you just enjoy every minute with Copper? Another question only you can answer (I parked myself in the waiting room and waited until they could take my boy in for surgery THAT DAY, that tells you how neurotic I am!!). 
We talked to the surgeon after he did my boy, he came out to talk to us which was really nice. He told me that we had to wait about 5 days for the results of the biopsies, but that he had operated on thousands of dogs and in his opinion there was "a very good chance" it was not a hemangiosarcoma tumor. I hung on those words for 5 days, repeated them over and over to myself, and he was right!
Be sure to let us know the results of the ultrasound!



coppers-mom said:


> Copper is scheduled for a heart ultrasound on Thursday morning and as long as that is clear we will schedule the spleenectomy. I am wanting to wait a couple of weeks (just 2 - not more I tell myself) for the spleenectomy so we can have some good time together- go hiking and maybe a horseback ride if it warms up. Since he is still in good health and the growths are small and the specialist was willing to wait 6 weeks and recheck the spleen.....
> Do you think taking a couple of weeks to play is a bad idea? Maybe I am delaying because I am afraid both of the surgery and the prognosis......
> Copper has had surgery before and had no problem with the anesthesia or any post-op problems except for being an escape artist. I have to remember to warn them about that! He just wants to be whereever the people are, but he has sure destroyed kennels at my current vets.:doh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> Copper is scheduled for a heart ultrasound on Thursday morning and as long as that is clear we will schedule the spleenectomy. I am wanting to wait a couple of weeks (just 2 - not more I tell myself) for the spleenectomy so we can have some good time together- go hiking and maybe a horseback ride if it warms up. Since he is still in good health and the growths are small and the specialist was willing to wait 6 weeks and recheck the spleen.....
> Do you think taking a couple of weeks to play is a bad idea? Maybe I am delaying because I am afraid both of the surgery and the prognosis......
> Copper has had surgery before and had no problem with the anesthesia or any post-op problems except for being an escape artist. I have to remember to warn them about that! He just wants to be whereever the people are, but he has sure destroyed kennels at my current vets.:doh:


I completely agree with Hotel4dogs. Take the time and wnjoy him, as long as his spleen is in no danger of rupturing. If it's benign, it can wait; if it's hemangiosarcoma, there just arent very effective treatments yet. I cant see a downside to giving him the best two weeks of his life.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Copper's illness. He looks like a real sweet heart! I agree with the others - take those two weeks and spend as much time with him as possible. I had to smile when you said that he loved being around all the people at the vet's office, no matter what they were doing to him. My Bub was the same way. I wish you and Cooper all the best as your face this health issue! ((hugs))


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am going to go home this evening and give Copper some well deserved snuggling. What does he do to deserve it? Loves me.
I may not be on tomorrow and we are going to the vet's early thursday for the ultrasound. That's the first step on a long journey. Keep us in your prayers and give your best friends hugs from us:wavey:.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know why you're not on!  I sometimes worry when people in tense situations disappear for a day or two.
Try to keep in mind that 3 out of 4 splenic masses are NOT hemangiosarcoma. Try to focus on the fact that his is very small, and grew very slowly. I'll be thinking of you on Thursday.
One of the coolest things about dogs is that they don't know what's going on, they don't worry about it, and life just goes on as usual for them.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck on Thursday! And remember you are not making this journey alone, we are all here for you.:wavey:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Coppers heart ultrasound was perfect! No tumors and no reason to not have the surgery according to the vet. She likes him so much (who wouldn't) that she cut today's ultrasound price down to less than a third of what she had told me it would cost. She said she hoped it would make it easier for me to afford the spleenectomy and that he has about a 50% chance of it being benign.
I forgot to ask how long he would probably need to be in the hospital. I would like to schedule it so he comes home on Thursday and I can have a few days off to keep a close eye on him. His vet said she saw no problem with waiting 1.5 - 2 weeks since he is showing no clinical symptoms, is in good health and the tumor is slow growing.
She should call me back today or tomorrow and we will schedule the surgery then.
Thanks for the support, advice and help.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great news !!!! I know you'll be relieved when the surgery is done and your sweetie is home and recovering.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Sounds good! Glad everything is looking up a bit for Copper. No apparent secondaries is a wonderful bonus. Surgery will be over before you know it. Looks like his odds for benign tumor are rising. 

Hugs to you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh wow, that's just awesome news all around! Made my eyes misty. We're all pulling for him. And with the heart ultrasound looking good, the chances of it being benign actually increase....
So nice to hear some good news!!
My boy was home the next day from his splenectomy. I don't think that's usually the case, I think 2-3 days is more common but a lot of it depends on the dog, the vet, and your level of comfort caring for him at home.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Whoo hoo!! Fabulous news! You must be so relieved. Please keep us posted.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's pretty cold here (12° last nightand about 25° now; nothing to you northerners!) so I went downstairs to check on the boys this morning. Copper was curled up on the couch with a cat sleeping on his belly. He pretends that he just tolerates the cats, but I think he really likes them. Better than a blanket I suppose.
His surgery is scheduled for the 28th (?) - a week from Wednesday. I figure that even if he has to stay in the hospital a couple of days, I'll still have the weekend to stay home. I could take Monday off as well if needed.
The bad news is that my father-in-law died from a stroke yesterday. It was very sudden and I am not handling it well. Of course, I never do but I wish I could have said goodbye. I will be gone for the weekend and won't be online. A friend is taking care of all the critters and Copper will be well taken care of.
Thanks again for the advice and support. I've never dealt with a sick dog that offered a choice. the only other times it has always been definitely terminal by the time I realized anythig was wrong. Of course, I am still angry at my vet for not admitting something was wrong with Copper's original liver test, but we would have been unaware of the spleen tumors if the screw-up hadn't happened so maybe there is a silver lining in it after all.
I love the pictures of all your dogs. They are absolutely gorgeous! I hope you all stay well and happy.
:wave:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your father-in-law. You've certainly had your share of bad news this year. But I am so happy to hear the encouraging news about Copper. Hopefully you've now got all the bad stuff out of the way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry about your father-in-law. Know that we are praying for you, your husband and family.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My condolences on the loss of your father in law. I hope the remainder of the year is only filled with health and happiness.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I will miss him. I remember when I had been married about 5 years (almost 25 now) my husband's mom said she liked me because I was nice to her sone (or something to that effect). My father-in-law said he liked me just because he liked me. Wormed his way right into my heart and never left. We also both liked to read and he was just someone I could talk to about weird things I read or thought. He always worried about me coming across wild animals when I was riding the mountain with "the boys" - my horse and dogs. Now my husband will have to get all of the questions, but he is used to that. He is very much like his father and they were close. I know he is having a hard time, but trying to be strong for his mother - who is a rock! I'm a marshmallow and no help at all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful relationship you had with him. There is great comfort in just being there... when I lost my Mom, just having the people she loved around me was very comforting and something I'll never forget. Sharing memories, laughing and crying together is very healing.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sooooo sorry! That's really all I can say. I wish there was more I could say or do to make things better for you! But he's in good hands and I hope all goes well and he comes home just as good as new and how nice for the vet to be on your side and help with the costs. Hugs, BJ


----------

